# Are cot bumpers safe?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi I was thinking of buying a cot bumper but someone said they are not safe because of cot death etc. Just wondered if you have any advise ?
thanks stacy


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

The following quote has been taken from the SIDS website:

''In the past, there were concerns that bumpers might make babies too hot, increasing the risk of cot death. However, recent research has shown that they have neither good nor bad effects. Take it out when your baby can get up on hands and knees so they can’t climb out''

Hope that helps

jxx


----------

